# First photo with D-60



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

After countless hours figuring out how to use photoshop, I finally produced this jpeg of my Lepidiolamprologus meeli. This is a macro lense so patience and lots of trys were needed to get this focal point.

MP-E 65mm, f/s 16, 1/90 shutter, iso 400
Constructive critiquing welcome.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Excellent! Take more pics


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is my julidochromis.

MP-E 65mm, f/s 16, 1/60 shutter, iso 1000


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Excellent! Take more pics
> [snapback]860657[/snapback]​


Thanks, Im workin on it. Lots and lots of eperimentation.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Did you use a flash with iso 1000?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are some great shots


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

looks good man


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Did you use a flash with iso 1000?
> [snapback]860666[/snapback]​


Yes. I have a twin flash that hooks up to the lense where the right one is firing twice as strong as the left.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Constructive critiquing welcome.
> [snapback]860653[/snapback]​


Can't find anything to critiquing at, those pics are just great


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome pictures, man









But to add a bit of critique: you might want to turn down the iso a little - the pics seem to be a bit grainy, which could be due to the very high iso-setting. But those pictures are great nonetheless - I wish I could manage to shoot pics that were even remotely as high-quality as those...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Awesome pictures, man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes definately, I have been experimenting with 200-400 and its working out well. Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AWESOME CLOSES UP...FIRST PIX IS AMAZING


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Very nice, I bet it cost big money for something to produce pics of those quality.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> Very nice, I bet it cost big money for something to produce pics of those quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably wouldnt beleive me if I told you....


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i have the nikon d-70, i still am having a hell of a time figuring it out


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

good shots of the fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow awesome pics, great shimmer on the first one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking shots


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

swwet pics he looks mean


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

awsome pictures :nod:


----------

